# GT90vn on the way!



## JimIslander (Jun 18, 2020)

Bought his last one. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 7, 2020)

Finally got out of the hospital (knee surgery) so I had a chance to try this beast out. Beam shots soon. I used VTC6 button tops (no flat tops in this light). They are specked out at 67.1 mm, but mine measure 67.6 mm. BARELY fit into the carrier. Partof Vinh's reliability mods are to solder bypass wire onto the carrier springs. This reduces some of the battery length range. Seriously, 1/10 mm more and these weren't going to workAt least they won't rattle.

Vinh adds bypass wires onto the stock springs to maximize current flow. Stock springs picured:










Old faithful NarsilM is easy to use and one of the best interfaces for my needs. May get a beam shot tonight, but I'm using a walker to get around and it's pouring rain. We'll see.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 7, 2020)

JimIslander said:


> May get a beam shot tonight, but I'm using a walker to get around and it's pouring rain. We'll see.



Lol!! Priorities of a flashaholic!


----------



## JimIslander (Jul 7, 2020)

badtziscool said:


> Lol!! Priorities of a flashaholic!



Gotta take one for the team!


----------

